# Canon 85mm f1.8 or 100mm f2.8 Macro?



## jkassis (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys! Along with a friend, I'm planning on shooting my first wedding [He's done a few] and I really don't want to mess it up. I just ordered a Rebel T3i that should arrive tomorrow, and I need a good sharp and wide-open lens, as well as a flash for this indoor wedding. Right now I have a 50mm f1.8 and a 55-250 f4-5.6, and although I'd like to purchase a wide angle lens, it's not really as important for a wedding [as far as I could figure] so I'm going to hold off on that. My two main options are a 85mm f1.8 for $379 or a 100mm f2.8 Macro for $450. The macro would help me a lot in the future, but the wider aperture of the 85mm would be a welcomed addition for low-light situations. I'm just about clueless on what makes for a good flash, so any advice there would help. Right now I just have a Targus TG-DL20C that I bought to experiment with. I wouldn't be against renting any of the equipment, but I'm not sure what prices to expect, or where to even find a place that rents them out. Any suggestions on any of the questions?


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are going to be indoors you will probably wish you had a 24,28 or 35mm...But I don't know what you are planning on shooting or your style. Just saying 85mm or 100mm can be tough indoors on more than 1-2 people

A great place to rent anything is Borrow Lenses.com

Rent professional cameras or camera lenses for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus, Leica and Pentax


----------



## jkassis (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmmm okay, thanks for the tip! How about a 20mm f2.8 USM for about $450? I can always use the 50mm f1.8 as needed to get a little closer to the action.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 5, 2011)

The 85mm is the better choice for people and event work...I own both lenses...the 100 macro is "only" f/2.8, but it is best as a MACRO lens; the 85/1.8 Canon EF is an outstanding, light,small portrait,sports,and travel lens that is designed as a "field" telephoto, not a slow-working macro lens. A lot of people say the 50/1.8 EF-II is the best bang-for-buck lens; I disagree--it is the Canon 85/1.8 EF. With its wide aperture, it focuses great, and it is sharp enough that you can shoot "loose" and then crop-in later. It is good in really bad light too. it is not so long that you can "not" shoot it at 1/40 second wide-open and get 40-50% keepers in marginal lighting where an f/2.8 lens would have you at 1/15 or 1/10 second and cussing...

Keep in mind though: on 1.6x, 85mm forces you to  "stand back a ways" on taller subjects or groups....perhaps as far as 30,35,to 40 feet back--so it is NOT, I repeat, NOT good for everything.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 5, 2011)

OK, so you have a 20mm, what do you plan on shooting with it? are you second shooting? do you have an assigned list of shots you are supposed to get?

all I Am getting at is you seem haphazard with getting a new lens, You want a 86mm or 100mm then I suggest a wider angle then you are off to a 20mm. What is it you are hoping to capture with your lens selections? Group shots, Ring shots, cake shots? Bride & Groom closeups?


----------

